# SVS PB12-Plus2 with Music



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey all,

Have a 12+2 and while it just ******* pounds for home theatre I still can't seem to get it to fill the room when playing music. Now take it I'm using an ipod via an RCA connection so I understand a lot of sound quality is lost with this set up. But my question is has anyone in a similar situation got a little more out of their sub by plugging ports for music only? Currently running wide open (no ports)

Any advise is grealty appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

oil99 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Now take it I'm using an ipod via an RCA connection so I understand a lot of sound quality is lost with this set up.


You've sort of answered your own question here. What are your music files sampled at?
Music dose not have nearly the same amount of dynamic that movies have these days 80% of music rolls off at around 30Hz and once you compress the files into an mp3 file particularly anything less then 160kbs you will loose allot.
How are you getting the sound from the ipod to the speakers, through a receiver. Do you play it in a Pure direct mode? as this will shut off the sub completely in most receivers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Tony,

Thanks for the reply. Ya the mp3 players are the greatest thing when you need a lot of music in a small package but blow for sound quality through a big stereo. Compared to playing a CD on the same system it's a joke... especially when I have to pin the volume to get near the output of CD playback at 15db less on the volume control.

I have the ipod plugged into a Denon 3802. I've tried many different options for playback and the best sounding is 7 channel (not sure what processing this one does other than extending the L + R channels to the rear and surrounds.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry forgot to mention I have no idea what my music files are sampled at... probably whatever iTunes default to when I did the initial imports many years ago.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

The following is appropriate here, with kudos to Tracy at the SPoT for including it in his signature:

"Putting on a headphone and listening to MP3 is like hell."
--Neil Young


Tim
:drive:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I use my iPod 80gb classic for all my music listening but I sampled all my music at a VBR that usually means that most music is in between 200-300kbs so it sounds very good.
The default I believe is 128kbs, very poor quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks again Tony. Sorry for turning this into an ipod thread but is there a way to convert my library to variable bit rate or does it involve re-importing my entire library? Do itunes purchases also import at the pre-set bit rate or are they variable?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

oil99 said:


> Thanks again Tony. Sorry for turning this into an ipod thread but is there a way to convert my library to variable bit rate or does it involve re-importing my entire library? Do itunes purchases also import at the pre-set bit rate or are they variable?


Sadly you will have to re do all your music as once the information is lost during compression it can not be brought back. iTunes does have some music sampled using the newer uncompressed formats but most are still 128kbs.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

iPod or no, the most common reason people complain about the output of their sub on music vs. movies is a matter of expectation -- they have the same complaint with CDs. For those who want more bass with their music, the best solution is a receiver that can accommodate different bass levels for different inputs. That way, when using your iPod, you can have the bass boosted by a few dBs.

Of course, if you're serious about music, put down the iPod and grab the CDs. I use the iPod for casual listening and for pumping music to the back yard or other rooms in the house. When I want to sit back in front of the big rig and really listen, I grab my CDs. It does make a difference.

-Robb


----------

